# New Fangled Workbench Video



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

This is a great work bench for hand work and almost any type of woodwork. Not in the typical traditional style, but very close and a lot of cool innovation: http://www.finewoodworking.com/Workshop/WorkshopArticle.aspx?id=28530 :thumbsup: bill


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Really well thought out bench. Thanks for the link.


----------



## ScottyB (Mar 1, 2009)

Wow! That looks familiar. I think I've seen that before. :thumbsup:


----------



## bnew17 (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks for the link!


----------

